# Contouring question for Woc....



## elmo1026 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hey everyone,

I keep hearing about Contouring and I really do not understanding it. I have been trying to see which products I should use to contour but i can not tell. I am NC50 in studio tech in the winter and i do not know what to use to contour or how to do it. I hear about MAC Blunt Blush and others, but what would i use as a highlight and where would i place the blush? 

Could anyone help me please?


----------



## doniad101 (Mar 2, 2008)

Check out this tutorial right here to help you out with contouring, blush placement and highlighting:

Tutorial - Contour, Blush, & Highlighting the Face

I didnt learn how to do any of that until I saw this tutorial. For contouring colors you want to use a colour darker than your skin tone. Not black, lol, but just a tad bit darker. Its just like adding a darker colour into your eye crease for dimension..."contouring" your eye crease area... now countouring your face is the same thing. Your just adding dimension to your face. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





As for blush, use whatever you want. I find for me if I use a semi matte to matte blush and a glowy/shimmery highlight I have a better demension to my cheeks, but not everyone is the same. Now for highlight shades, I say use whatever you think looks good. Highight colors and products are all over the place! I've used MAC Strobe cream as a highlight! I've used MAC Mineralized SkinFinish in So Ceylon as a highlight...I've used a couple of pigments and I've even tried a flesh toned shimmery eyeshadow! LOL! So find what you think looks nice! Its a lot of trial and error so I cant say use this and that...because in the end its up to you how you like it.


I hope this helps some what


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 4, 2008)

The stunning and talented MacArtistFauryn (or Fauryn78) has made a Face tutorial that is on YouTube where she does some contouring. You should check it out it's really informative and she makes it easy to understand. 

Link


----------

